# Need help with A. Marxi



## Nebs Tarantulas (Aug 18, 2021)

I’m at Utah rn and would like to find a male and female Aphonopelma Marxi, and start to breed them and sell to introduce them to the hobby more openly, any ideas where to find them? Like habitat wise, they are in the four corners of Arizona New Mexico Utah and Colorado, any clues and hints to help find them?


----------



## jezzy607 (Aug 18, 2021)

One of the reasons why they probably aren't in the hobby in large numbers, is because of how difficult burrows can be to find in the terrain they inhabit. Also, those who know where there are some, are careful not to disclose out of fear of others wiping the sites clean (over collecting).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 18, 2021)

I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you really were suitably prepared to do this, it's easy enough to find their locale information. If you're just planning to find a pair so you can breed them but you didn't bother to do any of this research beforehand, I'm not confident you'll be able to successfully produce, which is why I think it might be best if you left the collecting to someone who was better prepared.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nebs Tarantulas (Aug 20, 2021)

CommanderBacon said:


> I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you really were suitably prepared to do this, it's easy enough to find their locale information. If you're just planning to find a pair so you can breed them but you didn't bother to do any of this research beforehand, I'm not confident you'll be able to successfully produce, which is why I think it might be best if you left the collecting to someone who was better prepared.


Don’t sound harsh it’s all good


----------

